# How the tabby cats got the "M" on their forhead



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

When Jesus was born, and lying in the manger, they say that a small cat with stripes joined the people present while they fawned over the baby. They say that this particular cat was very curious – and decided to have a better look – pressing his head upon the crib. When he drew his head back – stripes on his forehead appeared – forming the letter “M” for “Manger” as a reward for his curiosity.


Note: Not sure if that’s how all the stories go – but I’ve heard it once and thought it was very cute.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I had to read it 2X because I thought it said "Manager". :lol: 

I guess that would work too! Cute story!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Indeed cute  ..does anybody know its origin?
Rosalie


----------

